# Molly is almost GONE



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Molly is now 8 1/2 months. She goes out with me in the AM and does her thing without much prompting. She has always got a treat for going ,until the last month or so we have cut way back. (advice from the forum). She has reverted to a 3 month old dog. Potty in the house at odd times and for the first time is peeing in the house also. She uses the dog door all the time but never goes out on her own to potty. We have tried to get her out every 2 to 3 hours and she looks at you or goes and plays. back in the house and 15 minutes later BOOM. Tried using the leash to control her for potty and she just wants to fight or play tug a war. Mom and I are in our eighties and can't take much more of this. People tell us that some dogs take to 9 months to train. Guess what we are almost there and so is Mom's patience. I have never had so much love from a dog as this one and it will kill me to give her up. We are almost there. I am willing to spend money to get her trained but where?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear you are still having issues with Molly. :frown2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Am thinking of you as we are working to housetrain Shama who is now four months old. Wish I had some advice for you. Maybe go all the way back to Crate Training 101?


----------



## Zoe's Fam (Sep 2, 2015)

Our Zoe is 6 months old. We have had a little regression in housebreaking. I have been reading that if she doesn't go outside I need to crate her when she comes in and try her every 15 min. to half hour until she goes. No go, no freedom. Anyone else recommend this?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

That is exactly what you should do if you are crate training. They only get supervised freedom in the house if they have pottied outside, otherwise back in the crate they go and you try again in a little while. I think Mollysdad needs to go back to square one with potty training. He needs to witness whether she has pottied or not and confine her to a crate when she comes in if she hasn't. I would not let her go outside by herself through a doggie door. She needs to be on a leash. If he wants to use an expen set up in the house I would include an indoor potty option. Maybe that is a better way to go for a couple in their eighties if outside training is proving to be an ongoing problem. She has also had so many accidents in the house that I wonder if there are lingering odors that are just reinforcing her to go inside. Mollysdad - please let us know what your housebreaking strategy has been so far so maybe we can better advise you. I can tell that you love her and would hate for you to have to give her up.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I was having difficulty with my Lola, who just turned six months. She knows to go outside, but was still, every few days, having an accident. I was cleaning with the enzyme cleaner, but it kept happening. A friend had a black light (you can get on Amazon for around $12), and I was shocked at what I had missed. Doggies can smell everything. I double cleaned with the urine cleaner, then steam cleaned the floor. I've only had one pee accident since. You could try the light. It helped me.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Ask your vet for the name of a positive based trainer and have them come to the house to help you. I would expect they should come to the house at least a few times.


----------



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Been using a product from the pet store that is supposed to cover/eliminate odor. Her peeing has not been a big problem and now it's once a week maybe. Our yard is very large and unless one us is out there we don't know if she has done her thing. She is pretty regular, first thing AM no problems if I'm with her. She pees at irregular times during the day after we have taken her out. Usually she does the big job between 3 and 7 at night. Have tried keeping her in her crate if she hasn't gone by 5. Never had to much luck with that. She goes out noses around comes back in and 15 minutes later a problem. Am I expecting to much to think a 8 1/2 month old should be semi trained by now, She started out at 8 weeks sleeping for 10 hours in her crate and no whining and still does. Thought we were blessed not ****ed. I'm hoping that someone else has had this problem and is willing to share a solution with me.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We acquired Ricky when he was 9 months old. We were assured by the breeder he was "completely housebroken." Nothing could have been further from the truth!!!!!! We were experiencing lots of accidents inside the house, frustration in the beginning and ruined carpets. We quickly learned that we needed training on how to train Ricky...,.more than Ricky needed training! Havanese Forum and our daughter, who is a people psychologist and dog owner, were invaluable resources for us. We had to start all over from the beginning and with a lot of persistence and patience, and we started making progress. First, we had to completely "dog proof" our house. In the beginning we had to take Ricky outside every 30 minutes. These trips outside were for business only and no playing around. If no success in 5 minutes, then back inside for 30 minutes in a confined space. Successes were rewarded with lavish praise and a treat. Failures were acknowledged with a simple, pleasant, "not there!"

It took us 4 months of determination, working together with Ricky as a team, to build his confidence and reliability. Now Ricky is 100% reliable in every situation. We take him outside every 2 to 4 hours (except at night when he sleeps straight through) and he even will potty on my "go potty" command. It may be just a squirt, but he will get something out just to please me and then I praise and play with him for a couple of minutes.

Ricky has a proposal for you. We have discussed it with Ricky's Momi and we would be wiling to drive to your home this Saturday and we will all spend a couple of hours training together. You are almost there, but maybe a few more tricks will get you over the hump. If you are interested in doing this, send Ricky a private message and we will work out the details.

Don't give up!
Ricky's Popi


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think that is a very generous offer from Ricky's Momi and Popi and I would take them up on it!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a great offer from Ricky's Momi & Popi! I really think that taking Molly for a 30 min walk in the morning and evening would solve the problem.


----------



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Ricky,

What a wonderful offer. I have talked to the obedience trainer and she says she will give me a few hours on Saturdays ( she works 9 hours a day 5 days) So no need to put you out. This just proves that we humans owned by our dogs are GOOD people. I will remember to "pass it on".


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mollys dad said:


> Ricky,
> 
> What a wonderful offer. I have talked to the obedience trainer and she says she will give me a few hours on Saturdays ( she works 9 hours a day 5 days) So no need to put you out. This just proves that we humans owned by our dogs are GOOD people. I will remember to "pass it on".


ARF, ARF! No problemo. I tink you an' mi amiga Molly are very close to complete success. Dont lose hope, work with yor trainer, an you will achieve the result you want.

Always pay it forward.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

8 1/2 month puppies are only "trained" as long as you stay vigilant and keep up the good training. I've just come back from a 3 week trip where we had someone come in and walk the dogs during the day, but that my husband was in charge early mornings and evenings. Pixel is the same age as Molly, and hasn't had ANY accidents since she was 3 months old... but with me in charge. Three weeks of Daddy not keeping a close enough eye on her, and she had several accidents while I was gone, and another right in front of me last night, just after I got home. 

Oh well! It just means that I need to supervise her more closely for the next couple of weeks to get her back on track again! 

Take Ricky's dad up on his offer. If you work with him, and REALLY commit to the work with Molly, you WILL get her potty trained!


----------

